# RDP to Server 2008 R2 Crashing



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

hello team

I have a server running 2008 R2 which when I try to connect to via RDP, the RDP session crashes. I can login on the server but cannot via RDP.

I checked event viewer and noted that it gives an error;

Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe_TermService
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc3c1
P4: rdpcorekmts.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16952
P6: 4f1f9e66
P7: c0000005
P8: 000000000000a793
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppCrash_svchost.exe_Term_559129c42e2717b0aa597d94fb1a6a3c77368d_139daab0

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: a124f15d-3a2f-11e3-ad1c-0024e83c05fb

Please advise how I can resolve this?


----------

